# Pogostemon helferi?????



## Pereiro

I bought this plant like Pogostemon helferi, but.......... is it??



















thank you!


----------



## Cavan Allen

Yes, it looks like they are. They should pull around.


----------



## Pereiro

these plants were planted two months ago

how strange is this plant! does not appear Pogostemon helferi.. don´t you think that?


----------



## Cavan Allen

It does appear to be _P. helferi_. What you see is simply a result of the conditions under which it was grown.


----------



## Supercoley1

Doesn't look like P Helferi to me especially the 'branching' at the tops and the size of the stem!!

No idea what it is though!!!

AC


----------



## Pereiro

Cavan Allen said:


> It does appear to be _P. helferi_. What you see is simply a result of the conditions under which it was grown.


I planted this plant in another aquarium, and is like the photos. I do not think is the conditions under which it develops.

However I will plant it in a third tank to see what happens.

Thank you very much for your comments.


----------



## Pereiro

Another photo:


----------



## Stimz

whatever it is I like it!


----------



## armedbiggiet

Pogostemon helferi don't have that pink on the top right?


----------



## Tex Gal

Could it be this is the emersed growth that is in the process of changing over? It looks like the emersed growth that I received when I bought this plant. It has to convert to submerged. This is one plant that has been slow to acclimate for me. 2 months doesn't sound out of the question for it to acclimate and change over.


----------



## Jeanine

Mine have a pinkish tinge. I've had them for about 8 months.


----------



## marrow

Looks pretty much like it was grown emersed and is half switched over. The emersed form does look radically different then the submersed form. You would never guess looking at a totally emersed downoi that it had any relation to the lovely aquatic plant we know.


----------



## THHNguyen

Yeah when I got mine they leaves were very similar in shape to yours. Since then the new leaves are longer and the side shoots look just like the downoi that we all know and love. Just give it some time. It took mine a couple of months. New side shoots should definitely look like generic downoi.


----------



## lampeye

Looks exactly like all the commercially produced, emersed-grown downoi _I've _ever seen.


----------

